# Easier rhinestone software



## Clair9103 (Jul 12, 2012)

Anybody or Sandyjo

I have come a long ways and I have done a lot of designs but I still having area that I am struggling with. I really like the rhinestone design process.

After looking at a lady site of her rhinestones design that are very detail I decided to call to see if she would talk to me since she lived way in another state, however, she was not so willing. She did tell me that she have the CAM automatic setting machine. 

I been on the search for a easier rhinestone software that less work. I talk to a man from MESA informed me the CAM you have to have a certifed air compressor. 

I now have three rhinestone software and all of them the same as follows: Most of my problem is when turning a art into a rhinestone it no longer look like anything. I do understand you will have to move the circles around but when it have lost total look what can you do.

I am tired of spending money. 

like to see more video on youtube for winpcsignpro. I have not come across any video when a artwork is turn into a rhinestone comes out stones are ss6 how can you make it ss10. any help I would be thankful. Clair


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

Hello Clair,

You will discover it's not the software you are using but more your know how and what is and isn't possible...

Take a look at the attached Valentine's design for example...

The first image is the original artwork...

I then manually drew the lines in CorelDRAW... This process was about a 15 -20 minute process for me...

In WinPC Sign you would use the tools in it to draw the same lines....

Then the last image is simply adding stones to those lines and the end result would look identical whether you do it in CorelDRAW or WinPC Sign... But it's a manual process to create those lines.

If you look at the attached KSU design... Now that design took a little more work... From sketch to actual design but the process was essentially the same for the Ball of Yarn...

Your struggles are really only partly your fault.... I think we are all looking for that magic button to press and presto a design we only have to "move a few stones around"... 

That does not yet exist... If you look at the attached UI logo... That I can do in 10 minutes and only move a few stones around and have it perfect.... But that is a very basic design...

Those detailed designs you like so well... Those take know how and time... They don't happen with a push of a button... I know that software is some time marketed to us that way but it's not reality...

I can tell you when I started a year ago I too was very frustrated because to this day... I've yet to see a start to finish demonstration on a more complicated detailed design with any rhinestone software... 

If you do decide to go another route with rhinestone software... Make sure you give that software vendor some of the more complicated designs you want to create and let them demonstrate those... Then you will get a better idea on what the software can do...

I know it doesn't really answer your question... But the reality is the click a button do the "conversion" and then move a few stones around really doesn't exist except for the most basic of designs... Anything with a detail is going to be a more manual process...

Kevin


----------



## brndagayle (Oct 29, 2009)

You are so very right Kevin! There are no magic buttons and learning to create good rhinestone designs does take some practice.

By the way, your Valentine's design is awesome and the KSU design turned out awesome as well. Congrats!!


----------



## Clair9103 (Jul 12, 2012)

A little bit strong but thanks. Clair


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

Hello Clair,

My apologies if I cam off strong or insulting... That was not my intent...

If you haven't seen this video by SandyJo it may or maynot be helpful in what you are looking for?...

Winpcsign Creating a Cougar Design - YouTube

Here she already has a vector of a Cougar head... Not what I would consider terribly detailed and you can see the various things she demonstrations don't yield a great looking default result....

So for this design it would take a fair bit of work to make it right... You might spend an hour or more on this Cougar design to make it right...


If you look at the attached Shermans Logo... YOu can see the JPG I was given and the end result... I spent almost an hour on this design.... Then end result looks good but it took some time and it was not what I would consider "easy" to do... 

I you want to post an image I would be willing to show you how I would tackle it with CorelDRAW... You will find many CorelDRAW techniques can be used in your WinPC Software as well... If you Google CorelDRAW Rhinestone on YouTube you will find many companies have videos on CorelDRAW and Rhinestones with helpful tips that you might be able to use in WinPC Sign?

Kevin


----------



## JSISIGNSCOM (Apr 19, 2012)

Also look up win pc pro 2012 . It has a built in rhinestone software and is fairly simple to use. Lets you import a picture and with a click of the button, turn it into a rhinestone pattern.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

I use several different software programs because each one has the own unique features. Kevin is right in saying that there is no simple push of the button or one software program that is going to produce that perfect looking design without doing some manual tweaking. Sometimes that tweaking can take hours.

Also the size of the design will have a lot to do with how much tweaking you will have to do. 

If you notice is some of the videos or images that are posted the originally image size is not mentioned or they are working with a large design. You will get better looking results when you apply your circles to a large design verses something that is small or even average size. 

Clair...the next time you are working on a design make a few copies of it and adjust it to different sizes before you apply the circles. Once you apply the circles to each different size you'll see the difference. Maybe you can find one that will require less clean up time that way too.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

JSISIGNSCOM said:


> Also look up win pc pro 2012 . It has a built in rhinestone software and is fairly simple to use. Lets you import a picture and with a click of the button, turn it into a rhinestone pattern.


I have that software and that feature only works well when the image is large. Small to average designs yield not so perfect results.


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz (Jul 26, 2010)

JSISIGNSCOM said:


> Also look up win pc pro 2012 . It has a built in rhinestone software and is fairly simple to use. Lets you import a picture and with a click of the button, turn it into a rhinestone pattern.


I have WinPCPro and it's not quite that easy.. you still have a lot of learning to do with it.. and you can click the button on a pix, but you still have some manual tweaking to do.


----------



## JSISIGNSCOM (Apr 19, 2012)

But as compared to others I've tried(rwear studio, and idesign) much easier .


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz (Jul 26, 2010)

JSISIGNSCOM said:


> But as compared to others I've tried(rwear studio, and idesign) much easier .


It's the program I use 99% of the time for my designs.. I agree it's easier than a lot of the others.


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

The forum for WinPro is worth it's weight in gold. If one person doesn't know the answer someone else does . And everyone helps each other. There are lots of videos available to learn from thanks to Sandy Jo and the rest of the regulars


----------

